# My Swing Feb' 2013



## AllyLodge (Feb 21, 2013)

been working really hard on my swing all week as i had a lesson because my swing was in tatters. takeaway was so inside and then came into the ball too steep which led to a lot of shots on the toe of the clubface. looks like its doing okay so far.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3-nfiS1GfE

how does it look ?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 21, 2013)

The path that you take the club on looks fine although the club looks perhaps a sniff too far outside your hands (hard to tell as the camera man needs shooting!!!) :thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 21, 2013)

To me it appears that the little move you do before the swing to check your club path is all wrong, like you're taking your hands WAY outside the line. Not something you want to be practicing in a preshot routine.


----------



## stevelev (Feb 21, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			To me it appears that the little move you do before the swing to check your club path is all wrong, like you're taking your hands WAY outside the line. Not something you want to be practising in a pre-shot routine.
		
Click to expand...

I think the little move in the pre-shot is part of a drill to help the OP to exaggerate the opposite of his inside takeaway, so when he takes his swing it will be less inside. 

Many pro's do something similar in their pre-shot routines when shaping shots are if they are struggling with hook etc... It is more about a feeling than actually doing it in the swing when striking the ball.

For me I swung outside, so had to feel like my back swing was near vertical. In reality it was on plane but to me it felt so awkward until it was comfortable. When the OP feel comfortable with the right take away he will prob stop this pre-shot feeling.


----------



## AllyLodge (Feb 21, 2013)

stevelev said:



			I think the little move in the pre-shot is part of a drill to help the OP to exaggerate the opposite of his inside takeaway, so when he takes his swing it will be less inside. 

Many pro's do something similar in their pre-shot routines when shaping shots are if they are struggling with hook etc... It is more about a feeling than actually doing it in the swing when striking the ball.

For me I swung outside, so had to feel like my back swing was near vertical. In reality it was on plane but to me it felt so awkward until it was comfortable. When the OP feel comfortable with the right take away he will prob stop this pre-shot feeling.
		
Click to expand...

spot on !


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd try and eliminate (the need for) that pre-shot move!

You lose your spine angle (getting more upright) once you get back past halfway. 

Down-swing looks pretty good, though you seem to bow your wrist to flatten it onto plane.

Club-head seems to rocket left after impact, though that may just be the camera angles. Doesn't seem to have been much weight transfer either.

Connection sounded pretty good. What's the normal shot shape? High with a touch of fade? And an occasional pull?

You look quite tall. Some would say that flattening the swing would give better results, but that can also completely screw things up for tall players - who tend to seem steep (Hunter Mahan a notable eception!). Might be worth trying to get slightly flatter - moving the ball further from you at set-up might help - but a slightly shorter back-swing and better weight transfer would seem to be the area where more consistency could result.

Grip, particularly left thumb, is always worth checking too. 

Good Luck

Btw. Looks like the camera man was shot at, but the bullet hit the toe of that (4?) iron!


----------



## AllyLodge (Feb 23, 2013)

got a much better video yesterday and yes you can see the clubhead shooting left after impact, but thats something i'm trying to work on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feuUmr6p_bc


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 23, 2013)

looks a lot like what im working on at the moment , have ya tried a mark in front of the ball & make sure you swing through over it ?,  , i persume the ball behind is the visual for the proper take away ?


----------



## AllyLodge (Feb 23, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			looks a lot like what im working on at the moment , have ya tried a mark in front of the ball & make sure you swing through over it ?,  , i persume the ball behind is the visual for the proper take away ?
		
Click to expand...

no i haven't, but i will try it when the snow melts !  yes, as my takeaway was far too inside


----------



## JustOne (Feb 23, 2013)

AllyLodge said:



			got a much better video yesterday and yes you can see the clubhead shooting left after impact, but thats something i'm trying to work on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feuUmr6p_bc

Click to expand...

Looks GREAT. Better than mine... you have what I want!!!


----------



## AllyLodge (Feb 23, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Looks GREAT. Better than mine... you have what I want!!!
		
Click to expand...

haha thank you ! considering my swing looked like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJy2VwB4ANs in july and still had a 14 handicap, very happy and excited for the year ahead.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 23, 2013)

AllyLodge said:



			haha thank you ! considering my swing looked like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJy2VwB4ANs in july and still had a 14 handicap, very happy and excited for the year ahead.
		
Click to expand...


Jeeeeeeeeeezzzzzus!!! That's a shocker!

Lessons or just chit-chat with your mates?


----------



## AllyLodge (Feb 23, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Jeeeeeeeeeezzzzzus!!! That's a shocker!

Lessons or just chit-chat with your mates?
		
Click to expand...

1 lesson last week with new pro - he's brilliant


----------



## JustOne (Feb 23, 2013)

He didn't take you from what you had then to what you have now in one lesson?


*That's probably the best swing I've ever seen posted on the forum in 3 1/2 years* :thup:

If you posted "Hi, I'm currently playing off +2 and looking for some swing advice" I'd believe it... and tell you to work on getting up and down around the greens more.


----------



## AllyLodge (Feb 23, 2013)

JustOne said:



			He didn't take you from what you had then to what you have now in one lesson?


That's probably the best swing I've ever seen posted on the forum in 3 1/2 years :thup:

If you posted "Hi, I'm currently playing off +2 and looking for some swing advice" I'd believe it... and tell you to work on getting up and down around the greens more.
		
Click to expand...

no no, i wasn't as bad as that but was still pretty shocking.

wow, thanks ! that really means a lot, been working really hard on my swing as of late and glad to know that (aesthetically) it looks good ! my biggest struggle at the moment is short game ; usually around the 36 putt mark and only make around 50-60 percent of 6 footers, which i need to work on.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 23, 2013)

So your ball flight is either straight or a slight fade?

(we all need to work on our putting, good greens help!)


----------



## AllyLodge (Feb 23, 2013)

JustOne said:



			So your ball flight is either straight or a slight fade?

(we all need to work on our putting, good greens help!)
		
Click to expand...

yep - can hit a draw when i need to but i much prefer hitting a fade.  short game's getting on my nerves recently, bobbly + icy + with unrepaired pitchmarked greens make it difficult to even practice my short game !


----------



## JustOne (Feb 23, 2013)

This position is awesome... I love it....







Grip exiting left (CP release) clubhead stays to the outside... very nice. Swing powered with the left pivot, left arm stays connected, very little (if any) wrist action, left hip pulls the grip inside and leftwards, the arms just go along for the ride, club squares automatically with the turn..... tons of lag if you want it..... sometimes referred to as 'disappearing hands'....

[video=youtube;snn4sMMFWOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snn4sMMFWOs[/video]


----------



## AllyLodge (Feb 23, 2013)

JustOne said:



			This position is awesome... I love it....







Grip exiting left (CP release) clubhead stays to the outside... very nice. Swing powered with the left pivot, left arm stays connected, very little (if any) wrist action, left hip pulls the grip inside and leftwards, the arms just go along for the ride, club squares automatically with the turn..... tons of lag if you want it..... sometimes referred to as 'disappearing hands'....

[video=youtube;snn4sMMFWOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snn4sMMFWOs[/video]
		
Click to expand...

so are you saying that my clubhead isnt going left too quickly ? foxholer mentioned this in his post and i noticed it but wasn't sure


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 23, 2013)

AllyLodge said:



			only make around 50-60 percent of 6 footers, which i need to work on.
		
Click to expand...

While I would NEVER tell anyone not to practice putting as much as they can, remember that the pros make less than 60% between 6-10 feet. Don't beat yourself up over that stat too much.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 23, 2013)

ps. It's nice to see JustOne's first paying student has joined the forum.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 23, 2013)

AllyLodge said:



			so are you saying that my clubhead isnt going left too quickly ? foxholer mentioned this in his post and i noticed it but wasn't sure
		
Click to expand...

Nope, it's *perfect*. It's *MEANT* to look like that.

A really extreme example of doing it properly is Carl Petterson. Through impact he practically looks like he should be slicing it but actually hits a gorgeous draw at will.

Not that I want to put things into your head but watch this video.... (so when someone questions your swing you can tell them where to go!!)
He basically has high hands in the backswing (2-plane) then brings the hands close on the downswing, the grip exits left whilst he is able to put the clubhead into the ball from the inside... the impact is awesome so turn your sound up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp-rzgH4UAE

And here is the same shot (analysed) again in slow motion, see how he gets the club to lay down in transition back onto plane even though you might think he's over the top... he then turns the grip big time left... gorgeous!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSjszPydAg0

I wouldn't suggest copying what he does as he's right at the far end of where you are... but the same principle.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 24, 2013)

AllyLodge said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feuUmr6p_bc

Click to expand...

Is that the range at Hever Castle by any chance?


----------



## AllyLodge (Feb 24, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Is that the range at Hever Castle by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

yes it is ! good spot


----------



## JustOne (Feb 24, 2013)

I've shanked my way round most of 'em :angry:


----------



## bobmac (Feb 24, 2013)

Nope, it's perfect. It's MEANT to look like that.
		
Click to expand...

Just for the record, I dont entirely agree.


----------



## AllyLodge (Mar 16, 2013)

thought i'd post my newest swing vid(s)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3F_vdhZ0_M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVIJ-h-pqDQ


----------



## AllyLodge (Apr 7, 2013)

latest swing vid , really struggling to not move my pelvis forward in the downswing - which leads to a TON of shanks ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE5z1q7CNdo


----------



## JustOne (Apr 7, 2013)

If you have the club too close to your thighs at address there's nowhere for them to swing on the way down, also if your bum is moving towards the ball on the downswing it pushes your hands out and you have to steepen the club.

Best thing is to make sure you turn your right hip behind you as this creates some space for your hands to swing (both back and down) without your right hip being in the way on the way down.

[video=youtube;WvOr5nNqYEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvOr5nNqYEw[/video]

You have NO hip turn.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 7, 2013)

JustOne said:



			If you have the club too close to your thighs at address there's nowhere for them to swing on the way down,
		
Click to expand...





Eh?


----------



## JustOne (Apr 7, 2013)

Just a stock answer Bob for everyone's benefit


He has no hip turn, I pointed that out. The right hip will work outwards on the downswing as it never went backwards. Without any hip turn on the backswing the tendency is to throw the club to the outside on the downswing as the hips begin to turn on the downswing.


----------



## AllyLodge (Apr 8, 2013)

this a bit better ?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvp4esMy5CM


----------



## JustOne (Apr 8, 2013)

^
^
If you're not shanking anymore then it's perfect! 

I had the shanks tonight for the first time in 13yrs.... nearly snapped my clubs!!! LOLOLOL

Subs are up for renewal in 3 weeks... I had to think hard about it 

Normally it's just a timing or set up thing (ball too far back or shoulders open or something like that), it's only when you're totally plagued with them that you have to look long and hard at what's going on. I was actually standing too far from the ball then swinging 'out' to it too much.


----------



## AllyLodge (Apr 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			^
^
If you're not shanking anymore then it's perfect! 

I had the shanks tonight for the first time in 13yrs.... nearly snapped my clubs!!! LOLOLOL

Subs are up for renewal in 3 weeks... I had to think hard about it 

Normally it's just a timing or set up thing (ball too far back or shoulders open or something like that), it's only when you're totally plagued with them that you have to look long and hard at what's going on. I was actually standing too far from the ball then swinging 'out' to it too much.
		
Click to expand...

haha i know how you feel - this is the first time i've ever experienced them and i never want them again ! went to the range and was shanking about 1/4,which got me rattled, but at the end of the range session it improved, no shanks. then played 9 holes and not one shank, played very nicely.

it is strange though, when hitting on mats i tend to shank the ball more frequently, yet when playing on the course/grass i rarely every do it !


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 9, 2013)

AllyLodge said:



			haha i know how you feel - this is the first time i've ever experienced them and i never want them again ! went to the range and was shanking about 1/4,which got me rattled, but at the end of the range session it improved, no shanks. then played 9 holes and not one shank, played very nicely.

*it is strange though, when hitting on mats i tend to shank the ball more frequently, yet when playing on the course/grass i rarely every do it *!
		
Click to expand...

im the same. about from a serious bout of them last summer i very rarely if ever hit them on the grass.   *touches wood 

on the mats i can hit them quite often.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 9, 2013)

AllyLodge said:



			so are you saying that my clubhead isnt going left too quickly ? foxholer mentioned this in his post and i noticed it but wasn't sure
		
Click to expand...

Does indeed look a good swing. Pretty steep still, but that's no bad thing for a tall person.

Whatever made clubhead look like it was going left in the first video has disappeared in the second. So probably was camera angle - as per the 'disclaimer'. Spine angle 'issue' also gone (head doesn't lift). Club looks much more under control at the top. Right arm (elbow) could be marginally closer to the body, but that's nit-picking and the down/through-swing works so no change required imo. Go practice your short game!

Are you still growing? If so, I believe that's going to be the major factor in any issues you have or changes that need to be made.


----------



## AllyLodge (Apr 9, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Does indeed look a good swing. Pretty steep still, but that's no bad thing for a tall person.

Whatever made clubhead look like it was going left in the first video has disappeared in the second. So probably was camera angle - as per the 'disclaimer'. Spine angle 'issue' also gone (head doesn't lift). Club looks much more under control at the top. Right arm (elbow) could be marginally closer to the body, but that's nit-picking and the down/through-swing works so no change required imo. Go practice your short game!

Are you still growing? If so, I believe that's going to be the major factor in any issues you have or changes that need to be made.
		
Click to expand...

thanks ! and yes i'm still growing  nearly 6ft 4 now


----------



## SimonC (Apr 9, 2013)

Very good action, definitely not one of a 14 handicap golfer. I'm sure that target of 7 will be achieved with a little work on the short game. Good luck & keep us posted.


----------



## AllyLodge (May 9, 2013)

update : struggling with consistency due to not linking my arms with my body, leads to body being out of time with my arms /hips and inconsistent ball striking. tendency is too slide back hip instead of turn it around myself.

example : driver 1, straight down the middle 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbFu3NdD4mM

driver 2, pushed waaaay right 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRMaa0DGWFg

any thoughts ?


----------



## bobmac (May 10, 2013)

I see some lovely positions throughout the swing...especially coming into impact. But if the ball is going that far right it can only mean a severe in to out swing or/and an open club face.
And the swing looks fine to me.
If you look at the pic below you will see 2 things




1. Your right arm has bent on the first part of the backswing
2. The club face is open compared to your spine angle (yellow line)

Compare with Tiger where his right arm stays straight much longer and his club face is square to his spine angle.
In my opinion, that is why you block it sometimes, the club face is still open at impact.

Drill. 
Try and feel your right thumb stays on top of the grip throughout the swing and dont let it slip down the right side of the grip and try and keep the right arm straight for longer on the backswing


----------



## AllyLodge (May 10, 2013)

will do, thanks for the great advice !


----------



## JustOne (May 10, 2013)

Looking at the two swings - the 1st one you appear to have the club laid off approx 30 degrees to your toe line and in the 2nd one it looks even more (maybe 45 degrees?) which would go towards explaining the difference in shots shapes (ie: consistency).


----------



## AllyLodge (May 10, 2013)

swing felt good today , only played 7 holes and was -2. swing felt better after trying to sort out being a bit laid off ^, straightening my right arm a bit more and better hip turn.
driver from today, down the middle with a bit of draw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn5vH9_BF5c


----------



## bobmac (May 11, 2013)

AllyLodge said:



			swing felt good today , only played 7 holes and was -2. swing felt better after trying to sort out being a bit laid off ^, straightening my right arm a bit more and better hip turn.
driver from today, down the middle with a bit of draw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn5vH9_BF5c

Click to expand...

Much better   
:thup:


----------



## AllyLodge (Jun 6, 2013)

suffering a little bit from shanks at the moment, im assuming it's because i'm going slightly out to in, but my divots aren't pointing left.

not a shank http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LgMIK7CQ8Q

shank http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugEFNKk6ppU


----------



## bobmac (Jun 6, 2013)

You are rolling your wrists on the backswing that opens up the clubface. Try and feel as if your are hooding the face on the backswing.


----------



## AllyLodge (Jun 6, 2013)

bobmac said:



			You are rolling your wrists on the backswing that opens up the clubface. Try and feel as if your are hooding the face on the backswing.
		
Click to expand...

so would this drill help to stop this ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjX1Xn6ERqU


----------



## bobmac (Jun 6, 2013)

AllyLodge said:



			so would this drill help to stop this ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjX1Xn6ERqU

Click to expand...

He is talking about fanning the club and going back too far on the inside. You dont do that, you just open the face.
Just try and keep the clubface looking at the ball longer


----------



## AllyLodge (Jun 6, 2013)

bobmac said:



			He is talking about fanning the club and going back too far on the inside. You dont do that, you just open the face.
Just try and keep the clubface looking at the ball longer
		
Click to expand...

ohhhhhhh okay ! thanks for the advice (again !), been really helpful


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 6, 2013)

bobmac said:



			You are rolling your wrists on the backswing that opens up the clubface. Try and feel as if your are hooding the face on the backswing.
		
Click to expand...

is feel the important word here? 


im trying to cut down my hook/draw and im trying to feel like im fanning the face open.   I know im probably not really fanning it that much.


----------



## AllyLodge (Jun 9, 2013)

huge thanks to bob as swing now feeling much more comfortable and tempo now much improved.

BUT, putting has gone to bits. shot 11 over with 37 putts....
and today played nine, hit EVERY fairway and green but shot 3 over because of putting. starting to get in my head as i used to be a good putter, but likely going to go to london putting academy this month to get my technique and putter checked out. also going to a titleist demo day this wednesday, just to check that my current club specs aren't that different from what i would be fitted to now.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 10, 2013)

The more greens you hit the more putts you'll have as you're not 'chipping to 4ft' any more, you are 'hitting wedge to 20ft' instead.


----------



## AllyLodge (Jul 1, 2013)

been playing very well as of late but lacking consistency ; especially recently. 
changed back to my old driver which is x flex as i'm struggling with the stiff shaft and this one produces a straight, boring flight. my misses are pushes and pulls with it, not hooks and slices.

in my last lesson, it was brought to my attention that my takeaway was too inside which lead to being way too in to out, causing hooks.

that has lessened recently, but i'm still very inconsistent ball-striking wise.

some clips :

5 iron, good shot but ran through the green http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h2X_yjtpqw

driver, again good shot but wind took it into right first cut. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDBkTZT0uLk

driver, pushed it right but good contact http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6-MZKf_DH8

is my downswing too much from the inside ? and would this be the reason for my inconsistency ? anything else that seems a bit off, please say.


----------

